
Show HN: TravelOffers. Departure city+budget= monthly email with flight offers - simonrobic
https://traveloffers.email/
======
simonrobic
Hi HN!

I try to travel every month to discover a new city or to visit friends. But
obviously I don't have unlimited resources for that so I have a monthly budget
to buy plane tickets. Before I lost tons of hour checking flight search
engines to find offers that really fit my needs. So I wanted a service that
would send me these offers by email every month and since it didn't exist,
here it is :)

Can't wait to read your feedback and to answer to your questions!

------
chatmasta
Great idea. I signed up. My recommendations:

\- City select should be airport select field including options for “$City
(All Surrounding Airports)”

\- Currency should be selectable and default should be displayed

~~~
simonrobic
Thanks for your feedback!

Yes, we definitely have to improve the homepage, but we wanted to launch
quickly to see if people were interested by the idea.

Thanks again!

~~~
chatmasta
Good luck. Btw I never received a confirmation email.

~~~
simonrobic
You should have... I'll check is we have something in our queues.

~~~
chatmasta
Ah yep sorry I did get it. There's a bug in the string in the email though:

"Hi! Welcome to TravelOffers! Starting now, you'll receive a mail every month
with the best offers from London for less than 300undefined. How cool is that?
️"

Notice the "300undefined"

~~~
simonrobic
We definitely have to handle currencies better. Thanks ;)

